# do girls get turned on visually like guys



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

what i want to know is, are girls just as visually stimulated as us guys? If not, what gets you going?


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, I'm not a girl so... I'll probably be corrected but girls look more at the whole package, I think equally.

Sure they like a visually appealing guy, but also a guy who looks like he can take care of himself, dress himself, what type of personality he exerts with while he talks and with his body language.. etc. 

/overgeneralizations. But that's sort of a consensus I've come across.

It's funny though because that's exactly how I look at girls too. There's a lot of 'perfect 10s' out there that a lot of my guy friends wil think are hot that just don't do anything for me because they lack that special something.

I can't have one night stands with girls who are only visually striking.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Not by men.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I get turned on by anything because I have the libido of a 13 year-old boy. :? I have a thing for strong backs, though. A guy wearing a plain t-shirt and seeing his muscles show through the shirt.... wowza.

And if you're this guy, the mere act of standing next to me will suffice:


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

AllToAll said:


> I get turned on by anything because I have the libido of a 13 year-old boy. :? I have a thing for strong backs, though. A guy wearing a plain t-shirt and seeing his muscles show through the shirt.... wowza.


+1

For me it's arms. I loooooove arms. Doesn't have to be super muscular arms. Arms are just great.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Khantko said:


> what i want to know is, are girls just as visually stimulated as us guys? If not, what gets you going?


I can only say that I definitely get visually stimulated 

One example for me would be where a guy has no shirt on and his pants are resting very low on his pelvic area. 
--stimulating.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

alltoall said:


> a guy wearing a plain t-shirt and seeing his muscles show through the shirt.... Wowza.





pita said:


> +1
> 
> for me it's arms. I loooooove arms. Doesn't have to be super muscular arms. Arms are just great.


oh hi girls *wink wink*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

oh HELL YEAH! we get turned on visually.. are you kidding me?

It's hard for me in the gym when i see someone that with the broad shoulders, tiny waist, muscular butt, legs, arms and a chiseled face... If i'm watching a movie, there are several guys out there that are a complete "turn on".. Mike Fassbender, Vin Diesel, or Tatum Channing, or Chris Helmsworth, or James McAvoy, Chris Evans,the list goes on Ad Nauseum.. i'll have fantasies for days...

I also went to a seminar, (showed up on my motorcycle), regarding "Men are from mars/women venus".. everything he said about *women* in general contradicted most of us in the audience. He had to correct himself quite a few times when many of us *WOMEN* raised our hands.

Yes, many of us are visual, yes, many of us get stimulated visutally, and yes many of us WOMEN (*mature*) not FEMALES (*immature*) - think just like guys..

The difference between a female and a woman is all about maturity. A *WOMAN* knows what she wants and goes directly to the source to get it. a *FEMALE* can't figure out what she wants, yet plays games to reach her *goal*. (whatever the hell that is)...

i look at a man's *body* first, *eyes* next, - and then his crotch..

personality comes after the first 3 seconds of assessment.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

:sigh must put more effort in the gym...


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

If I'm not mentally turned on then I won't be visually turned on.



That sentence sounds strange...


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I has to be more than just visual. I'm not gonna go sleep with some schmuck who happens to be hot. It's evolution baby, gottta find those good traits


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Not really, for me. There's a handful of actors that I may watch just to watch them but, in real life especially, I don't get turned on visually. I get turned on almost entirely by personality, not looks.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yep. Usually when a guy takes off his shirt.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I may see an attractive man, but my body doesn't respond at all


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

While watching The Hunger Games all I could think about was how much I needed to have Josh Hutcherson. So yah, women definitley get visually stimulated..


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Silentious said:


> I may see an attractive man, but my body doesn't respond at all


Yeah same here.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm attracted to a good-looking guy, yeah. But I don't twist my neck to follow his every move, and I don't undress him with my eyes like men do. LOL.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing tingles per se when I look at an attractive male. I get that through imagination when I'm alone & visuallizing him with me.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Even though I am more turned on by a guy's personality, if I see a good looking guy, I immediately feel light headed. I'm a sucker for nice collar bones and arms but I also love when I smell a hint of the cologne he is wearing as I walk by, its a major turn on.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Stilla said:


> If I'm not mentally turned on then I won't be visually turned on.
> 
> That sentence sounds strange...


Should I just start spitting out math problems or what? How do I go about this?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

To answer the OP, it's pretty obvious from the replies (and I guess just generally) that women are visually stimulated just as much as men. I guess the difference however, is that women despite this similarity wouldn't necessarily want a romantic relationship just based on it. Being really general here, but I guess if the physical attraction is high enough a lot of men are willing to look past other flaws - not so with females for obvious evolutionary reasons who have to be more selective.


Ironically though for me personally, despite being a guy I'm more aligned with women in that I take personality, common interests and the way someone carrys themselves in much higher regard. There have for example been several occasions when I've crushed really hard on a girl who most of my guy friends don't think is anything special but I've found them insanely attractive for what ever reason (their loss lol:b )


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ultimately personality matters more to me, but I still get visually turned on by guys. When I'm at the gym, I can't help but look at a muscular, well-built guy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Of course they do.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

meeps said:


> Aaand some things are nice to look at/watch. butts, and other things I can only talk about in the 18+ group.
> 
> ?


Yes, vampire teeth are nice to look at when they are well taken care of.

(ps. Not an 18+ topic here.)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I imagine this would be pretty uncomfortable for the girls when this happens.. you know, walking around all day with wet undies on


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but more in person (or porn). I don't really get off on photos of naked men or guys on webcam.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

I hardly get turned on just from looking at guys. He has to me amazingly, rediculously, sickeningly attractive for that to happen even a little.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I will think a guy's attractive but I won't stare at him for too long. Sometimes I'll have dirty thoughts. I get turned on more if I'm actually interacting with a guy I find attractive...


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Stilla said:


> If I'm not mentally turned on then I won't be visually turned on.
> 
> That sentence sounds strange...


Thissss.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, I've always assumed that women _do_ have visual triggers, but not to the same degree that we do.

If they were _just_ like us, then according to supply and demand the porn industry that caters to them should be just as big, right? But it isn't, so...


----------



## SashaRose (Jan 3, 2014)

moya said:


> Well, I'm not a girl so... I'll probably be corrected but girls look more at the whole package, I think equally.
> 
> Sure they like a visually appealing guy, but also a guy who looks like he can take care of himself, dress himself, what type of personality he exerts with while he talks and with his body language.. etc.
> 
> ...


As I girl, I validate these conclusions. However, there is one important thing you may have missed. Personally, I can get very turned on by words, whether they are spoken or written. This is something guys will often neglect, which is really sad considering how big a turn on it is, at least for me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Female sexuality is generally less visually oriented than male sexuality. There's a reason why you see young, beautiful women paired up with fat, older men.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Of course they do. Just watch how they act around a ridiculously good looking guy. It's like they don't know what to do with themselves.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

A fairly recent study shows that some women seek attractive, dominant, and charming but who do not want to be in relationships type guys over others based on whether or not they are ovulating. research shows that women have an increased desire for such men when they are ovulating, but it is unclear why ovulating women would think it is wise to pursue men who may be unfaithful and could desert them. Using both college-age and community-based samples, in 3 studies they show that ovulating women perceive charismatic and physically attractive men, but not reliable and nice men, as more committed partners and more devoted future fathers. Ovulating women perceive that physically attractive men would be good fathers to their own children but not to the children of other women. This ovulatory-induced perceptual shift is driven by women who experienced early onset of puberty. Taken together, the current research identifies a novel proximate reason why ovulating women pursue relationships with these type of males, complementing existing research that identifies the ultimate, evolutionary reasons for this behavior. So, in short, yes I think women do get turned on visually as well. At least while ovulating that is.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no they get turned on by personalities


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I am turned on by looks and personality.


----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)

Pretty sure most women do.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Of course they do. It's human nature.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah I do, it is often wrapped up weirdly with personality though. It's quite difficult to explain but if I just see someone 9/10 even if I find them objectively attractive it won't do anything for me in any way. 

But there is that 1/10 time where it doesn't matter, at least I think. It's hard to say, maybe some element of their personality has come through to me unconsciously.. Or I'm imagining something because of the way they look unconsciously. Probably that to be honest. 

Anyway tl;dr yes definitely do, but I'm not sure if it's ever enough on its own.

One day I'll figure my own brain out :lol


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> yeah I do, it is often wrapped up weirdly with personality though. It's quite difficult to explain but if I just see someone 9/10 even if I find them objectively attractive it won't do anything for me in any way.
> 
> But there is that 1/10 time where it doesn't matter, at least I think. It's hard to say, maybe some element of their personality has come through to me unconsciously.. Or I'm imagining something because of the way they look unconsciously. Probably that to be honest.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the projection of the animus.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Khantko said:


> what i want to know is, are girls just as visually stimulated as us guys? If not, what gets you going?


Go on tumblr.
You'll get the answer to this question pretty damn fast.
It's hard to believe, but women actually DO like the look of men's bodies/penises. 
I know man, I know, hard pill to swallow...

Was pretty surprised myself.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Yuppers.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

They have a switch.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is assuming that all women are the same, which they aren't.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

No, not really. If he is handsome it will help but I have to be engaged by the conversation and his personality. I can, however, be completely turned off by appearance.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sometimes, but not always.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't speak for other girls, but I am definitely a visual person when it comes to getting turned on. That's not the sole factor that goes into it, however. Personality, ability to hold an actual conversation, and intelligence are all very important too. 
I think a lot of times guys underestimate just how visual girls actually are.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd always choose my target at nightclubs based on appearance. It was funny sometimes people I was with would ask what I was looking for. I'd search the crowd constantly for a guy my type.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

damn right!!!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've always wondered if girls like balls. I know it's a weird question, but it is a male genitalia and it rarely gets mentioned as much as the penis or the male butt or chest. 

I can't really speak for every guy, but I assume for most guys, they like every part of a woman's body. There's really no iffy's anywhere on the female body part.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

useless thread, girls get turned on by a men's personality, period.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

foe said:


> I've always wondered if girls like balls. I know it's a weird question, but it is a male genitalia and it rarely gets mentioned as much as the penis or the male butt or chest.
> 
> I can't really speak for every guy, but I assume for most guys, they like every part of a woman's body. There's really no iffy's anywhere on the female body part.


I'm not a fan of balls at all.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

foe said:


> I've always wondered if girls like balls. I know it's a weird question, but it is a male genitalia and it rarely gets mentioned as much as the penis or the male butt or chest.
> 
> I can't really speak for every guy, but I assume for most guys, they like every part of a woman's body. There's really no iffy's anywhere on the female body part.


I remember being in a discussion about small, attractive balls with Komorikun in the 18+ group before. Yes, balls can be cute.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I remember being in a discussion about small, attractive balls with Komorikun in the 18+ group before. Yes, balls can be cute.


That's good to know that balls are beloved too. Without balls, the penis wouldn't be able to get its money shot. Gotta give the balls some love too, once in awhile.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

foe said:


> That's good to know that balls are beloved too. Without balls, the penis wouldn't be able to get its money shot. Gotta give the balls some love too, once in awhile.


if you rub each ball clockwise, 234 times, you'll get granted 3 wishes


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

probably offline said:


> if you rub each ball clockwise, 234 times, you'll get granted 3 wishes


Does scratching count? I scratch it all the time but no wishes were ever granted.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

foe said:


> Does scratching count? I scratch it all the time but no wishes were ever granted.


no


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I remember being in a discussion about small, attractive balls with Komorikun in the 18+ group before.* Yes, balls can be cute.*


LOL wut? I don't get it. *mind blown*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes they do. They focus more on the face (vs body) than guys do. Strong hands, nice eyes, a masculine jaw line, deep voice, height, thick arms and a large penis are all turn ons for women. It's more dependent on personality though. A guy can hate a girl's personality and still think she's physically attractive, but for women a bad personality will actually change how they perceive you physically.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

foe said:


> I've always wondered if girls like balls. I know it's a weird question, but it is a male genitalia and it rarely gets mentioned as much as the penis or the male butt or chest.
> 
> I can't really speak for every guy, but I assume for most guys, they like every part of a woman's body. There's really no iffy's anywhere on the female body part.


I do. I like the whole package.

Of course women can get turned on by visual images if the guy is hot.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes I can get turned on by a male with no shirt and shoes and only jeans on *drool*
but I would never approach that person, just ogle then move on..


----------

